# Residential Building Fires Topical Reports Release



## mark handler (Jun 13, 2012)

One- and Two-Family and Multifamily Residential Building Fires Topical Reports Release

June 12, 2012

EMMITSBURG, MD - The Federal Emergency Management Agency’s (FEMA) United States Fire Administration (USFA) announces the release of two special reports focusing on the causes and characteristics of fires in one- and two-family and multifamily residential buildings. The reports One- and Two-Family Residential Building Fires (2008-2010) http://www.usfa.fema.gov/downloads/pdf/statistics/v13i4.pdf and Multifamily Residential Building Fires (2008-2010) http://www.usfa.fema.gov/downloads/pdf/statistics/v13i5.pdf, were developed by USFA’s National Fire Data Center. One- and two-family residential buildings include detached dwellings, manufactured homes, mobile homes not in transit, and duplexes.  Multifamily residential buildings consist of structures such as apartments, townhouses, rowhouses, condominiums, and other tenement properties.

An estimated 240,500 fires in one- and two-family residential buildings occur each year in the United States.  Annually, these fires are responsible for 2,050 civilian fire deaths, 8,350 civilian fire injuries, and 5.8 billion dollars in property loss.  Additionally, there are an estimated 102,300 fires that occur in multifamily buildings each year resulting in 400 deaths, 4,175 injuries, and 1.2 billion dollars in property loss.

The reports are part of the Topical Fire Report Series and are based on data from the National Fire Incident Reporting System (NFIRS) for 2008 to 2010.  According to the reports, cooking is the leading cause of both one- and two-family and multifamily residential buildings fires, followed by heating.  Fire incidence in both types of residential properties peaks during winter months partially as a result of increases in heating and holiday-related fires.  In addition, fires peak over the evening dinner hours in one- and two-family and multifamily residences when cooking fires are prevalent.

Topical reports explore facets of the United States fire problem as depicted through data collected in NFIRS. Each topical report briefly addresses the nature of the specific fire or fire-related topic, highlights important findings from the data, and may suggest other resources to consider for further information. Also included are recent examples of fire incidents that demonstrate some of the issues addressed in the report or that put the report topic in context.

For further information regarding other topical reports or any programs and training available at the USFA, visit www.usfa.fema.gov.


----------



## FM William Burns (Jun 13, 2012)

Also watch what you heat and eat between the hours of 5-8 PM!


----------



## Nightwishh (Jun 13, 2012)

I appreciated

I'm new here , nice thread!


----------



## FM William Burns (Jun 13, 2012)

Welcome and there many more great threads!


----------



## Nightwishh (Jun 13, 2012)

surprized thanks

I'm new here , nice thread!


----------



## Fantomaz (Jun 13, 2012)

Sorry, what

Sorry, what you mean?


----------



## Fantomaz (Jun 13, 2012)

how do you do

how do you do?


----------

